# Deer shoot in SE VA



## Moon (Jul 16, 2006)

Doe season starts tomorrow in Prince George county for the balance of the deer chasing season. An all out Zoo, anything with hair on it, even this year's fawns, will get up to 5 rounds of buckshot thrown at it as it is being chased by packs of dogs................and they call it "hunting"


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

I feel your pain. Was reading a book on turkey hunting, The Tenth Legion, and in it the author speaks of dog chasing. Seems we're not alone. You might get a kick out of this. Kind of a long read but he nails it pretty good.



> The serious hunters here, though, are of two kinds. Those who hunt deer and those who hunt turkeys. By far the overwhelming number of disciples that follow either of these two religions follow that of deer hunting.
> 
> I have no real argument with these people. I am aware that deer hunting as it is done in the Northeast or in the West is both a demanding and a skillful occupation—but not here—not as it is done in Alabama. As a member of a spiritual Tenth Legion, a group who like Galahad, pursue the Grail, I look upon this other, lesser sect, with a degree of awe, but not with envy.
> 
> ...


----------



## Moon (Jul 16, 2006)

*Hey!!!!!!*

That's the club I was in!!!!!


----------

